# Landowner tags



## exide9922

Can someone please explain to me how landowner tags work? My father in law has some land, looking for him and possibly my wife


----------



## Pooch

There is an explanation on odnr website.


----------



## exide9922

Pooch said:


> There is an explanation on odnr website.


Well I looked, had trouble finding an answer so I asked here. thanks though...


----------



## caseyroo

Basically make a temp tag, and call in deer via landowner directions. However, your wife would not be included, she would need a traditional tag. She would not be considered owner, or permanent resident.


----------



## caseyroo

*Landowners*
Exempt landowners hunting on their own lands:


Are not required to obtain a hunting license or permit.
Are required to create a game tag and attach it to the harvested game.
Can use the operator-assisted game check (fees apply).
Are required to place the 18-digit confirmation number on the game.


----------



## FAB

caseyroo said:


> Basically make a temp tag, and call in deer via landowner directions. However, your wife would not be included, she would need a traditional tag. She would not be considered owner, or permanent resident.


She would be considered child of the land owner and therefore exempt from the license requirement.


----------



## Shad Rap

FAB said:


> She would be considered child of the land owner and therefore exempt from the license requirement.


I was gonna say...


----------



## beaver

Correct. The actual landowner, their children, and their grandchildren under the age of 18 are all eligible to use landowners tags.


----------



## beaver

There is also a stipulation for a Tennant of the land, but they have to gain a certain amount of income from the land. I never really understood that one. I understand what they mean by it, I just don't understand the logic of it.


----------



## exide9922

Thank you! I did end up finding the section on the site too. I never really thought about it for her. She never leaves her dads land when hunting. But I really thought about it when we saw these turkeys. I hate her buying a tag because we rarely see them. And I'm sure the only reason we saw them was because it was a week early


----------



## Pooch

Certain categories of persons are exempted from buying licenses, permits, and stamps:


Ohio resident landowners, spouses, and their children are not required to have a hunting license, fur taker permit, either-sex deer permit, antlerless deer permit, spring or fall turkey permit, or Ohio Wetlands Habitat Stamp when hunting or trapping on land they own.
A nonresident landowner, and the spouse and children living with the landowner, may hunt on that property without a license, either-sex deer permit, antlerless deer permit, spring or fall turkey permit, Ohio Wetlands Habitat Stamp, or fur taker permit if the nonresident's home state allows residents of Ohio owning property in the nonresident's home state, and the spouse and children living with the Ohio property owner, to hunt without a license, deer permit, spring or fall turkey permit, wetlands habitat stamp, or fur taker permit.
A member of a limited liability company or partnership is a landowner provided the member is an Ohio resident and the limited liability company or limited liability partnership consists of three or fewer individual members or partners, or the beneficiary or trustee of a trust that has three or fewer trustees or beneficiaries.
Tenants and their children on land on which they reside and from which they derive the majority (more than 50 percent) of their income from agricultural production on that land are not required to have a hunting license, fur taker permit, either-sex deer permit, antlerless deer permit, spring or fall turkey permit, or Ohio Wetlands Habitat Stamp when they are hunting or trapping on land where they reside.
Ohio resident landowners' grandchildren who are under 18 years of age are not required to have a hunting license or an Ohio Wetlands Habitat Stamp while hunting on their grandparents' land. All other licenses and permits are required.
Members of the U.S. Armed Forces on active duty while on leave or furlough are not required to purchase a hunting license, Ohio Wetlands Habitat Stamp, or fur taker permit. All other licenses and permits are required.


----------



## jray

beaver said:


> There is also a stipulation for a Tennant of the land, but they have to gain a certain amount of income from the land. I never really understood that one. I understand what they mean by it, I just don't understand the logic of it.


It's so you cannot lease a property to someone for a quarter and give them the ability to hunt for free. I don't necessarily agree with it but that's why. I really think it's stupid that a parent can't hunt on a child's land under landowner status personally.


----------



## hunt'n'fish

Only thing i have to add is if you shoot a deer and it runs onto a neighboring property than you are required to have a hunting license and deer permit to retrieve the deer. Seems a little silly to me but thats how it is.


----------



## exide9922

I was wondering if that was how that worked thank you hunt'n'fish. That's a real possibility on only 13 acres of our own land. And where we hunt is close to the property line, but we do have permission there as well


----------



## beaver

Yep, it must be shot and die on your land to qualify.


----------



## hunt'n'fish

Glad to help exide 9922. Last gun season a wildlife officer was conveniently parked at the end of my street on patrol so I stopped and asked him because I wasn't 100% certain what the rules were on that either, and that was his response. Good luck this season and be safe.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## aquaholic2

hunt'n'fish said:


> Only thing i have to add is if you shoot a deer and it runs onto a neighboring property than you are required to have a hunting license and deer permit to retrieve the deer. Seems a little silly to me but thats how it is.


Where did you read this....? I can't believe ODNR would prohibit a landowner from tracking/retrieving a legally harvested deer that ended up on a neighbors property if a trespass agreement was in place before hand..


----------



## Shad Rap

aquaholic2 said:


> Where did you read this....? I can't believe ODNR would prohibit a landowner from tracking/retrieving a legally harvested deer that ended up on a neighbors property if a trespass agreement was in place before hand..


if you have written permission on property you are entering then it's fine...just like any other kill even if you dont own any land.


----------



## beaver

if the deer leaves your property, you can not use a landowner tag on it. You also don't have the right to track or retrieve it without permission of the landowner that it ran on to. 

If you call the game warden, they will most likely assist by trying to reason with the landowner, but they can not make them allow you to enter on to their property to retrieve downed game.


----------



## fastwater

beaver said:


> if the deer leaves your property, you can not use a landowner tag on it. You also don't have the right to track or retrieve it without permission of the landowner that it ran on to.
> 
> If you call the game warden, they will most likely assist by trying to reason with the landowner, but they can not make them allow you to enter on to their property to retrieve downed game.


The warden cannot force the landowner to let a hunter on to their property to retrieve a downed animal but I believe the warden can go onto landowners property to retreive the animal without the landowners permission.


----------



## hunt'n'fish

aquaholic2 said:


> Where did you read this....? I can't believe ODNR would prohibit a landowner from tracking/retrieving a legally harvested deer that ended up on a neighbors property if a trespass agreement was in place before hand..






hunt'n'fish said:


> Glad to help exide 9922. Last gun season a wildlife officer was conveniently parked at the end of my street on patrol so I stopped and asked him because I wasn't 100% certain what the rules were on that either, and that was his response. Good luck this season and be safe.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app

This was the portage county wildlife officer that told me I needed license and permit if the deer ran onto neighboring property.


----------



## bdawg

If the deer runs onto your neighbors property, then just drag it back to your property before you check to see if it's dead and tag it!


----------



## Weekender#1

Shooting an animal is not harvesting, the harvest comes when you touch the downed animal.


----------



## WATER FOX

FAB said:


> She would be considered child of the land owner and therefore exempt from the license requirement.


That's correct!


----------



## WATER FOX

hunt'n'fish said:


> Only thing i have to add is if you shoot a deer and it runs onto a neighboring property than you are required to have a hunting license and deer permit to retrieve the deer. Seems a little silly to me but thats how it is.


You can retrieve game with permission as long as you don't have a hunting weapon in your possession.


----------



## WATER FOX

beaver said:


> if the deer leaves your property, you can not use a landowner tag on it. You also don't have the right to track or retrieve it without permission of the landowner that it ran on to.
> 
> If you call the game warden, they will most likely assist by trying to reason with the landowner, but they can not make them allow you to enter on to their property to retrieve downed game.


False on that as long as deer was shot on landowners property ,you must follow the law on retrieving .


----------



## fastwater

My wife, grown kids and minor G- kids all hunt here without permits. 
Wish my brothers could also.


----------



## beaver

WATER FOX said:


> False on that as long as deer was shot on landowners property ,you must follow the law on retrieving .


What law are you referring to? 

If you don't have permission, you don't have a right to trespass to retrieve downed game. 

If the deer doesn't die on your property, you can't use a landowner tag on it.


----------



## Shad Rap

beaver said:


> What law are you referring to?
> 
> If you don't have permission, you don't have a right to trespass to retrieve downed game.
> 
> If the deer doesn't die on your property, you can't use a landowner tag on it.


The law on needing written permission to be on private property to retrieve a deer...and your last sentence is ridiculous...sorry.


----------



## Shad Rap

WATER FOX said:


> You can retrieve game with permission as long as you don't have a hunting weapon in your possession.


Exactly...even when dealing with landowner tags...you cant stop an animal from running 100 yards or 20 yards onto someone elses property no matter how good of a shot it was...are we supposed to try headshots on all the deer when using landowner tags??..right...


----------



## beaver

Ask a game warden and see what he tells you. If you shoot a deer on your property and it runs onto another property, you're not harvesting it on your property. I asked this exact question because I wanted to know how much land you had to have to use a landowner tag. He said as long as it dies on your property , it doesn't matter. Once it leaves your property, it doesn't qualify.

As far as the written permission law goes, I don't know what part is false? If you don't have permission from the landowner, you can not trespass to retrieve game. I've been through that exact issue with a landowner. They were anti hunting and refused to let me track a deer onto their property when I asked. I called the warden and he said that he could call them or stop by and try to reason with them and hope they might change their mind when they see a professional, but he can't force them to let me retrieve it.


----------



## hunt'n'fish

Shad Rap said:


> Exactly...even when dealing with landowner tags...you cant stop an animal from running 100 yards or 20 yards onto someone elses property no matter how good of a shot it was...are we supposed to try headshots on all the deer when using landowner tags??..right...


I would agree with this in my own interpretation. You were hunting on your property, you shot the deer on your property. The definition of hunting states "while employing any device used to kill....". So, if you do not carry your gun or bow with you while you retrieve the deer from the neighbors property, then you are not hunting because you are not "employing the device." That is my thoughts. However, I asked the portage county officer and, as Beaver said, the officer told me if the deer leaves my property , I need a license and tag. I don't necessarily agree with this, but that was his statement. 

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fastwater

Shad Rap said:


> The law on needing written permission to be on private property to retrieve a deer...and your last sentence is ridiculous...sorry.


However ridiculous it may sound to you...Actually...you do need permission (technically written permission) from a property owner to retrieve a deer that runs onto his/her property.
As a hunter, my rights to that deer I just shot that runs onto your property, do not supercede your rights as a property owner. And legally, if I shoot a deer and it runs onto your property, if I don't have written permission to be on your property, I can be arrested for trespassing...deer or no deer.

*In short, my rights to that deer...or for that matter, any of my hunting rights period....DO NOT 'trump' landowners trespassing rights or any other property owners rights.*

But again, I'll add that if you shoot a deer and it falls 20' onto my property and I won't let you retrieve it and the Warden comes out, I believe he can come onto my property and get the deer without my permission cause the deer is technically state property.

Being a property owner, I may have a little different take on the reasoning behind this law. Here it is...
...say I have 50acres that belongs to me. Property is surrounded by other privately owned parcels of the same size.
I have beaver, Shad Rap, hunt'n'fish and a few others here hunting. We've spent time scouting and setting up our hunt. Our surrounding neighbors are hunters and have done the same.
Neighbor shoots a deer that runs onto this property. They then track deer to our property line. . They know the deer is on us so they decide to fan out and make a sweep across our property at 0900 looking for their deer. Well...beaver, Shad Rap, hunt'n'fish and the rest of us may as well head back to the house cause the neighbor's posse has just drove every deer into the next county.
Ask me how I know this!!!
Around here, especially during any deer firearms season, there is a standing rule that had to be established between all Property owning neighbors. If we shoot a deer in the morning and it runs on neighbors property, we don't go and retrieve it until noon. If the same happens in the evening, the deer isn't retrieved until dark. This rule had to be established cause we have one neighbor that doesn't have the common sense he was born with, always has way too many hunters and would sweep anyone's land whenever blowing out deer from the whole county.


----------



## beaver

My take as a landowner is that if it was legal for someone to tesspass to retrieve a deer with no questions asked, that only promotes trespassing and line hunting. All they would have to do if they were caught would be to say that they're tracking a deer, when in reality they're looking for a deer to shoot. 

I've never told anyone no when they asked, but I know all of the bordering hunters for the most part. If one that I didn't know asked, I would verify with the neighbor that they were in fact hunting on them, and then go with them to find the deer. Around here, people like to shoot deer at night from the road, then come back in daylight and give a story about how they hit one with their car the night before and want to see if it died, or claim they were hunting on a neighboring property and need permission to retrieve the deer.


----------



## Shad Rap

fastwater said:


> However ridiculous it may sound to you...Actually...you do need permission (technically written permission) from a property owner to retrieve a deer that runs onto his/her property.
> As a hunter, my rights to that deer I just shot that runs onto your property, do not supercede your rights as a property owner. And legally, if I shoot a deer and it runs onto your property, if I don't have written permission to be on your property, I can be arrested for trespassing...deer or no deer.
> 
> *In short, my rights to that deer...or for that matter, any of my hunting rights period....DO NOT 'trump' landowners trespassing rights or any other property owners rights.*
> 
> But again, I'll add that if you shoot a deer and it falls 20' onto my property and I won't let you retrieve it and the Warden comes out, I believe he can come onto my property and get the deer without my permission cause the deer is technically state property.
> 
> Being a property owner, I may have a little different take on the reasoning behind this law. Here it is...
> ...say I have 50acres that belongs to me. Property is surrounded by other privately owned parcels of the same size.
> I have beaver, Shad Rap, hunt'n'fish and a few others here hunting. We've spent time scouting and setting up our hunt. Our surrounding neighbors are hunters and have done the same.
> Neighbor shoots a deer that runs onto this property. They then track deer to our property line. . They know the deer is on us so they decide to fan out and make a sweep across our property at 0900 looking for their deer. Well...beaver, Shad Rap, hunt'n'fish and the rest of us may as well head back to the house cause the neighbor's posse has just drove every deer into the next county.
> Ask me how I know this!!!
> Around here, especially during any deer firearms season, there is a standing rule that had to be established between all Property owning neighbors. If we shoot a deer in the morning and it runs on neighbors property, we don't go and retrieve it until noon. If the same happens in the evening, the deer isn't retrieved until dark. This rule had to be established cause we have one neighbor that doesn't have the common sense he was born with, always has way too many hunters and would sweep anyone's land whenever blowing out deer from the whole county.


That was always my thing from the beginning...you have to have written permission from the property owner regardless of what you're doing there, wether its to retrieve a deer or to shoot a deer (unless its your property)...I never stated you didnt have to have written permission...ever.

The 'ridiculous statement' had to do with the deer needing to die on the landowner property to use a landowner tag, as stated by beaver...


----------



## Shad Rap

Some details regarding ohio landowner tags...
You can MOST CERTAINLY use a landowner tag for a deer that runs off of your property...the deer has to have died when you find it though...and you have to have written permission for property you are entering, as I first stated...I believe the warden you talked to assumed the deer to be alive...in which case you cant finish the deer off on their property to count towards your landowners tag...but you dont know this until you find the deer.


----------



## fastwater

Shad Rap said:


> Some details regarding ohio landowner tags...
> You can MOST CERTAINLY use a landowner tag for a deer that runs off of your property...the deer has to have died when you find it though...and you have to have written permission for property you are entering, as I first stated...I believe the warden you talked to assumed the deer to be alive...in which case you cant finish the deer off on their property to count towards your landowners tag...but you dont know this until you find the deer.


I had my own doubts about this same issue so today I called ODNR district 1 office in Columbus.
Here's the conversation...

Me: if I am a property owner and did not buy a tag and am going to check my deer using my property owner tag, I shoot a deer on my property and it runs to my neigbors property, I have written permission from that property owner to go onto their property, can I go get my deer and use my landowners tag to tag it ?

Officer: no you cannot. You have to purchase a tag. Where the deer actually fell/expired is where the harvest took place. Doesn't matter that it was actually shot on your property...it didn't die on your property. It died on your neighbors property.

Me: so if I shoot this deer and it runs on any other property, private or public and I don't have a purchased tag, legally that means I cannot do anything with that deer and I should stop right there and go buy a tag?

Officer: Yes. If you have a cell phone or are close to a computer, you can buy one online but you are not legal in using your landowner tag in that scenario.

Officer also stated that I should contact property owner and let them know that I had a deer down on their property and that I had to go purchase a tag if I had no means of doing so online.

While I may not agree with this law, here in Ohio according to officer at district one office, beaver is right in his statement.

If you still don't think that's right, give ODNR a call...

District one 614-265-6300
Two 419-424-5000
Three 330-644-2293
Four 740-589-9930
Five 937-372-9261


----------



## beaver

Shad Rap said:


> Some details regarding ohio landowner tags...
> You can MOST CERTAINLY use a landowner tag for a deer that runs off of your property...the deer has to have died when you find it though...and you have to have written permission for property you are entering, as I first stated...I believe the warden you talked to assumed the deer to be alive...in which case you cant finish the deer off on their property to count towards your landowners tag...but you dont know this until you find the deer.


No he did not. His exact words were "I don't care if you own 5 square feet of land. If a deer is standing on it, and you shoot it in the head, and it falls on that 5 square feet, you can use your land owner tag. If it flops over onto that 6th foot, you can not."

He then went on to explain it like fastwater's conversation with the district office. He said it doesn't matter where it was SHOT at, where the HARVEST takes place is what matters.


----------



## Kylesfishin

What if I don't have a hunting license because I'm hunting my own property? Would I also have to go take a hunter's education class and buy a license before I can go on my neighbor's property to remove the deer, since apparently where the harvest takes place is the important part?


----------



## beaver

Technically yes, although you could buy an apprentice license without a hunters education certification. Honestly, if you're close enough to the property line that there is a reasonable risk of the deer crossing the border, you should probably have a tag and license. 

Let's be honest here though. We are discussing the law here, not what actually happens.


----------



## Kylesfishin

beaver said:


> Technically yes, although you could buy an apprentice license without a hunters education certification. Honestly, if you're close enough to the property line that there is a reasonable risk of the deer crossing the border, you should probably have a tag and license.
> 
> Let's be honest here though. We are discussing the law here, not what actually happens.


I totally understand what you're saying. I've also been told by more than one lawyer to never take legal advice from a LEO (no offense to any LEOs), as they can sometimes have bad information. Granted, if you're actually charged, it'll be up to the court to decide. Like you said though, this conversation isn't about what actually happens, just what could happen.


----------



## Stu_manji

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/stay-informed/frequently-asked-questions

Please click on "deer" tab and go down to the question "*If I shoot a deer on my property, and it then goes onto an adjoining property and dies, can I use a landowner's tag?"
*
It states - *"As a landowner, you are not required to have a deer/turkey permit while hunting on your property and could legally tag the deer/turkey on the other property with a landowner's tag as long as the deer/turkey was shot on your property and then goes to another property and dies. You would, however, need a signed permission form. The key is that you would not be considered to be hunting on the property as long as you are not employing a hunting device. This can be found in **1533.10**-**1533.11** in the Ohio Revised Code. Both of these sections use the word hunt, so a hunting device would need to be present before a hunting license or permit would be required. This means that if you pursue the game on someone else's land, you must first put your weapon down on your own property, otherwise you'll need a hunting license, deer permit and a signed permission form. You cannot take your weapon to pursue the game if it has only been injured and you wish to finish the process, unless you purchase a hunting license and deer permit."
*
The DNR website directly contradicts what you guys were told by the officers.


----------



## ITellItLikeItIs

Stu_manji said:


> http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/stay-informed/frequently-asked-questions
> 
> Please click on "deer" tab and go down to the question "*If I shoot a deer on my property, and it then goes onto an adjoining property and dies, can I use a landowner's tag?"
> *
> It states - *"As a landowner, you are not required to have a deer/turkey permit while hunting on your property and could legally tag the deer/turkey on the other property with a landowner's tag as long as the deer/turkey was shot on your property and then goes to another property and dies. You would, however, need a signed permission form. The key is that you would not be considered to be hunting on the property as long as you are not employing a hunting device. This can be found in **1533.10**-**1533.11** in the Ohio Revised Code. Both of these sections use the word hunt, so a hunting device would need to be present before a hunting license or permit would be required. This means that if you pursue the game on someone else's land, you must first put your weapon down on your own property, otherwise you'll need a hunting license, deer permit and a signed permission form. You cannot take your weapon to pursue the game if it has only been injured and you wish to finish the process, unless you purchase a hunting license and deer permit."
> *
> The DNR website directly contradicts what you guys were told by the officers.


This is the only thing that makes sense. You aren't hunting if you dont have any hunting implements. Of course you can't just walk onto someone elses property and have your way. Why this needs 3 pages worth or back and forth is beyond me.


----------



## fastwater

Stu_manji said:


> http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/stay-informed/frequently-asked-questions
> 
> Please click on "deer" tab and go down to the question "*If I shoot a deer on my property, and it then goes onto an adjoining property and dies, can I use a landowner's tag?"
> *
> It states - *"As a landowner, you are not required to have a deer/turkey permit while hunting on your property and could legally tag the deer/turkey on the other property with a landowner's tag as long as the deer/turkey was shot on your property and then goes to another property and dies. You would, however, need a signed permission form. The key is that you would not be considered to be hunting on the property as long as you are not employing a hunting device. This can be found in **1533.10**-**1533.11** in the Ohio Revised Code. Both of these sections use the word hunt, so a hunting device would need to be present before a hunting license or permit would be required. This means that if you pursue the game on someone else's land, you must first put your weapon down on your own property, otherwise you'll need a hunting license, deer permit and a signed permission form. You cannot take your weapon to pursue the game if it has only been injured and you wish to finish the process, unless you purchase a hunting license and deer permit."
> *
> The DNR website directly contradicts what you guys were told by the officers.


^^^^ Now I'm really confused as to the technicality of this law.

Following reading the above posted by Stu, I again called the main ODNR headquarters in Cols. and again asked them the same as I did before:



fastwater said:


> I had my own doubts about this same issue so today I called ODNR district 1 office in Columbus.
> Here's the conversation...
> 
> Me: if I am a property owner and did not buy a tag and am going to check my deer using my property owner tag, I shoot a deer on my property and it runs to my neigbors property, I have written permission from that property owner to go onto their property, can I go get my deer and use my landowners tag to tag it ?
> 
> Officer: no you cannot. You have to purchase a tag. Where the deer actually fell/expired is where the harvest took place. Doesn't matter that it was actually shot on your property...it didn't die on your property. It died on your neighbors property.
> 
> Me: so if I shoot this deer and it runs on any other property, private or public and I don't have a purchased tag, legally that means I cannot do anything with that deer and I should stop right there and go buy a tag?
> 
> Officer: Yes. If you have a cell phone or are close to a computer, you can buy one online but you are not legal in using your landowner tag in that scenario.
> 
> Officer also stated that I should contact property owner and let them know that I had a deer down on their property and that I had to go purchase a tag if I had no means of doing so online.
> 
> While I may not agree with this law, here in Ohio according to officer at district one office, beaver is right in his statement.
> 
> If you still don't think that's right, give ODNR a call...
> 
> District one 614-265-6300
> Two 419-424-5000
> Three 330-644-2293
> Four 740-589-9930
> Five 937-372-9261



Asking the exact same questions as I did before that are stated in my quote, this time I was told exactly what Stu has posted.

That if I shoot it on my property and it runs onto an adjoining property and dies, as long as I have written permission to go onto said property and I don't have a hunting device, I am legal to use my property tag. Officer explained that this issue arises all the time and as long as I leave my weapon on my property and have written permission to cross onto the property where the deer is at I would be fine. 

Again, this person stated the opposite of what the last person said. This last person stated it doesn't have anything to do with where the deer actually dies as long as it was shot on your property. 

At this point, I know what I'm gonna do if this scenario happens here. I have written permission to go onto all my neighbors properties. If I shoot a deer and it runs onto their property, I will set my hunting device down, go get deer and tag it using my property owner tag.


----------



## ITellItLikeItIs

fastwater said:


> ^^^^ Now I'm really confused as to the technicality of this law.
> 
> Following reading the above posted by Stu, I again called the main ODNR headquarters in Cols. and again asked them the same as I did before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asking the exact same questions as I did before that are stated in my quote, this time I was told exactly what Stu has posted.
> 
> That if I shoot it on my property and it runs onto an adjoining property and dies, as long as I have written permission to go onto said property and I don't have a hunting device, I am legal to use my property tag. Officer explained that this issue arises all the time and as long as I leave my weapon on my property and have written permission to cross onto the property where the deer is at I would be fine.
> 
> Again, this person stated the opposite of what the last person said. This last person stated it doesn't have anything to do with where the deer actually dies as long as it was shot on your property.
> 
> At this point, I know what I'm gonna do if this scenario happens here. I have written permission to go onto all my neighbors properties. If I shoot a deer and it runs onto their property, I will set my hunting device down, go get deer and tag it using my property owner tag.


Ab-so-friggen-lutely.


----------



## Shad Rap

Stu_manji said:


> http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/stay-informed/frequently-asked-questions
> 
> Please click on "deer" tab and go down to the question "*If I shoot a deer on my property, and it then goes onto an adjoining property and dies, can I use a landowner's tag?"
> *
> It states - *"As a landowner, you are not required to have a deer/turkey permit while hunting on your property and could legally tag the deer/turkey on the other property with a landowner's tag as long as the deer/turkey was shot on your property and then goes to another property and dies. You would, however, need a signed permission form. The key is that you would not be considered to be hunting on the property as long as you are not employing a hunting device. This can be found in **1533.10**-**1533.11** in the Ohio Revised Code. Both of these sections use the word hunt, so a hunting device would need to be present before a hunting license or permit would be required. This means that if you pursue the game on someone else's land, you must first put your weapon down on your own property, otherwise you'll need a hunting license, deer permit and a signed permission form. You cannot take your weapon to pursue the game if it has only been injured and you wish to finish the process, unless you purchase a hunting license and deer permit."
> *
> The DNR website directly contradicts what you guys were told by the officers.


Told you guys a while back as long as the firearm is left behind and you have written permission to track the deer, then you can use your landowners tag as long as it was shot on the landowner tags property to begin with...like I said I think the odnr or whoever is telling you this are assuming the deer to be be alive when found and that it may need a finishing shot...in which case thats a no no to use a landowners tag...the key is leaving the weapon behind...and you would need a license, tag and written permission on you to pursue the deer...doesnt matter if its a landowners tag or a regular tag.


----------



## fastwater

Shad Rap said:


> Told you guys a while back as long as the firearm is left behind and you have written permission to track the deer, then you can use your landowners tag as long as it was shot on the landowner tags property to begin with...like I said I think the odnr or whoever is telling you this are assuming the deer to be be alive when found and that it may need a finishing shot...in which case thats a no no to use a landowners tag...the key is leaving the weapon behind...and you would need a license, tag and written permission on you to pursue the deer...doesnt matter if its a landowners tag or a regular tag.


...and apparently you were right Shad Rap. I hope anyway.

Getting two different responses from ODNR headquarters themselves on this does not leave me having very much confidence in those officers answering questions when we call wanting to find out from the 'horses mouth' just how some of the current laws are interpreted. 
This is unsettling to me cause I, like most outdoorsmen, do my best to stay within the letter of the law and I sure don't want to get caught out there thinking I'm within my rights only to find out I'm not. 

During my talk with the officer today, we also discussed the current 'written permission' requirements as well. 
FWIW, ODNR officials have been encouraged to start asking for proof of written permission more this year than ever.
Seems since the current laws have been instilled, there have been many complaints from landowners that have stated that when they, or others with written permission hunting on private property have been stopped, no proof of written permission has been asked for. 
According to the officer today, enforcement of this law will be ramped up starting this year. 
Take it for what it's worth...


----------



## supercanoe

I have been misinformed by game wardens before. I only go by what is in writing, not what is verbally conveyed.


----------



## Weekender#1

I would like to see the law tightened down further on landowner tags. Way to much stuff going on with them, lots of actions that could be described as illegal by landowners and children, they don't live there.


----------



## bobk

What should be tightened? Are you a landowner?


----------



## Weekender#1

The amount of people that use landowner tags is what needs to be tightened. My thought is if you raise corn on your land and want to share it with your family, I hope you do, I am happy for you. If you have family that shows up to hunt deer without a license, that is just wrong. Those deer are every ones deer in Ohio not the landowners. Do I own land, yea a city lot. Do you pay taxes ? Well so do we and we raise the deer, some seem to think are theirs. Game Wardens find landowners attitudes a real problem, they want cops and wardens driving around their lot to make sure no one even looks into it, while they and their family have no hunting license. Who is paying the bills.


----------



## fastwater

Weekender#1 said:


> The amount of people that use landowner tags is what needs to be tightened. My thought is if you raise corn on your land and want to share it with your family, I hope you do, I am happy for you. If you have family that shows up to hunt deer without a license, that is just wrong. Those deer are every ones deer in Ohio not the landowners. Do I own land, yea a city lot. Do you pay taxes ? Well so do we and we raise the deer, some seem to think are theirs. Game Wardens find landowners attitudes a real problem, they want cops and wardens driving around their lot to make sure no one even looks into it, while they and their family have no hunting license. Who is paying the bills.


Weekender#1
While I respect your opinion I want to ask you a question.
Do you know what family members can legally use a property owner tag and which can't?

Also, I would like to point out to you that I know more property owners that still buy there hunting license and deer permit even though they don't have to and hunt their own property versus land owners that don't buy a tag. Have owned enough property to not have to buy my license for the last 20-25 yrs. Have never stopped buying hunting /fishing license for the last 40+ years.
Far as taxes goes and 'who's paying the bills' maybe it would be a good idea for you to research what taxes are on a decent amount of land versus a city lot. I've lived in the city and paid property taxes there. I can assure you, I pay way more taxes on the property I own today then I ever did living in the city.
And we haven't even put into the equation the yearly amount of $ and time spent in maintenance of the land just for the wildlife.
Can't speak for others...but I could most likely save that $ and take me a guided deer hunting trip up to Saskatchewan, Canada every year. Again, this is way beyond what I pay in taxes. Not complaining, I enjoy doing it. Love watching the wildlife year around more than hunting it. Plus, I want to leave this place better for the wildlife than when I found it. And that takes time,$ and planning. Again, well beyond property taxes.

Lastly, I know a couple current GW 's as well as a few that are retired. Have known three of them for several years. They have never once expressed their disdain towards property owners. Actually, they all live out, own property and fight the same things all property owners fight. So they have a very good understanding what property owners go through when dealing with slob hunters that tresspass, cut fences, trash the property up etc. etc.


----------



## bobk

Evil landowners are poaching all the deer now. Just great. This crap on here never ends. City taxes don't fund the deer herd.


----------



## beaver

You own a city lot and you think you raise the deer huh? Wow... just wow...

Incase you aren't aware, the only people who can use landowner tags are the owners and their children. Grandchildren under 18 can hunt without a license, but they still have to buy tags.


----------



## chris1162

Thread sure do get alot more entertaining around wintertime!


----------



## ostbucks98

Non residents killed 8% of total kill last year. Land owners killed 28% of total harvest. 

Not one single case of CWD had been found in Ohio's free range deer to date.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Evil landowners are poaching all the deer now. Just great. This crap on here never ends. City taxes don't fund the deer herd.


Just gets better as the year goes on doesn't it ?


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Just gets better as the year goes on doesn't it ?


Happens every year after gun season it seems. So much fun reading the blame game each year


----------



## Weekender#1

I knew I could get you guys fired up, it is so predictable. But no the evil land owners are not evil they are good for us all. Most do buy licenses as they enjoy hunting on all kinds of property, seeing new lands is really part of hunting and why I enjoy the sport. Very few break any law, very close to none. But some others, have licenses hunt other lands, get a animal back to the garage and change the tag to landowner. Come on.
Second taxes. A city lot does not pay nearly the taxes that one pays for a farm or extra land outside of your home. Just like when I owned a cabin, yea I paid taxes on it but never thought it moved me up to the top of the list for preferences for the amount of game or fish I took. So you pay your taxes because you must and if you do not someone else will. You pay for the expanse of land because you can and you are fortunate, you worked very hard for it and I commend you. But if that fact above that 28% of deer taken are on landowner tags it is a very telling story in its own.


----------



## beaver

I didn't figure that you were entirely serious. Seriously though, I didn't check the stats, but assuming 28% is correct, I don't think thats a lot. Especially considering the amount of farm land in Ohio. 

I can tell you for a fact that they do check up on landowner tags. I've had two visits from the warden at my house over them. Both times were in March, after the seasons were over and they were going through the tags. The two tags in question brought suspicion , so they came to ask a few questions and make sure everything was good. 

One tag was too clean. They said it looked like it had never been on a deer, or in the weather. They were correct. It was a separate tag that I wrote to give to the squeamish girl at the gas station who obviously hated her job. I was being nice so she didn't have to handle a bloody piece of paper and try to read it. The original tag remained on the deer, and I wrote out a duplicate on a clean piece of paper. 

The second was because my wife's name was on the tag. He said someone told him that she didn't actually kill the deer, and only tagged it so I could keep hunting. I showed him pictures of her with the deer in the woods, and told him someone was lying. He believed me and went on about his day.


----------



## Shad Rap

Weekender#1 said:


> I knew I could get you guys fired up, it is so predictable. But no the evil land owners are not evil they are good for us all. Most do buy licenses as they enjoy hunting on all kinds of property, seeing new lands is really part of hunting and why I enjoy the sport. Very few break any law, very close to none. But some others, have licenses hunt other lands, get a animal back to the garage and change the tag to landowner. Come on.
> Second taxes. A city lot does not pay nearly the taxes that one pays for a farm or extra land outside of your home. Just like when I owned a cabin, yea I paid taxes on it but never thought it moved me up to the top of the list for preferences for the amount of game or fish I took. So you pay your taxes because you must and if you do not someone else will. You pay for the expanse of land because you can and you are fortunate, you worked very hard for it and I commend you. But if that fact above that 28% of deer taken are on landowner tags it is a very telling story in its own.


28% of the kill is not that much...I would say...that means over 7 out of 10 deer were not tagged with a landowner tag...they'll always be things that people take advantage of...all we can do is make sure me and you do it right.


----------



## fastwater

Weekender#1 said:


> I knew I could get you guys fired up, it is so predictable. But no the evil land owners are not evil they are good for us all. Most do buy licenses as they enjoy hunting on all kinds of property, seeing new lands is really part of hunting and why I enjoy the sport. Very few break any law, very close to none. But some others, have licenses hunt other lands, get a animal back to the garage and change the tag to landowner. Come on....


And I bet those 'slick' landowners doing this are most likely filling the required info out in pencil on the bought deer permit so they can erase it when they get home and switch to the landowner tag.
Hmmm...those dirty, sneaky rascals.

I really didn't want to say anything but I just found out in my research that landowners don't have to buy one of these either:


----------

